# Suggest some classical music for a running playlist.



## Uematsu (Dec 27, 2017)

What music would you all suggest for a good running playlist? In particular I'm interested in pieces that are about 3-6 minutes long, whether slow or fast. I'm happy for any recommendations you all may have


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Have we done this question recently?
Whatever, back in my running days I found Grainger's 'Handel in the Strand' really useful. And Percy Grainger was a keen runner himself.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Memories!

Was it actually eleven years ago that I posted this?



Chi_townPhilly said:


> My favorite Strauss waltz is *Tales from the Vienna Woods*. When I did secondary school cross-country running, I "played through" this piece in my head on occasion, to take my mind off the suffering It was good for about two miles


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Most of these suggestions are pretty dependent on these specific conductors, or at least on their chosen tempos.

Haydn Symphony La Poule finale, Neville Marriner (and honestly any fast Haydn movement, especially the first of his piano concerto in D)





Mozart Symphony 34 Paris finale, Neville Marriner




Mozart String quartet 14 finale

Leopold Kozeluch Symphony in C major first movement





BWV 205 first chorus 




BWV 66 first chorus 
BWV 14 Unsre Stärke heißt zu schwach 



BWV 51 Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen 




A lot of Gould's uptempo Well Tempered Clavier too. For example most pianists take a gentler approach to the ninth prelude of the second book, but he turns it into "running" music I think.

Handel - Un pensiero nemico di pace




Handel - Handel: Rodelinda Lo farò; dirò: spietato





It'd take forever to list I'm realizing, but I tend to prefer fast movements from the baroque and classical eras for exercise music, especially when I'm looking for shorter time frames. There's a lot of stuff in the surrounding eras that excites me too, but it tends to be scattered throughout larger movements that aren't conducive to fast forwarding and rewinding.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice mix starting out perfectly with Dvorak's New World Symphony... "Run, Forrest... Run!"


----------

